# New Space Battleship Yamato - Wave Motion Gun lighting kit



## Madman Lighting (Jan 17, 2006)

Madman Lighting is pleased to announce our latest kit:

A Space Battleship Yamato - Wave Motion Gun FX kit.

This kit features an extremely bright white light for the wave motion gun, with a "sparkle" effect while the gun is charging up to full power.

Also included is a flickering red/yellow engine effect and of course, white lights for all the command decks and windows.

MSRP: $65.00 + $5.00 shipping in the USA. (overseas shipping also available)

Check it out on YouTube:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks nifty, and from what I see in the video that should fit in most of the existing kits, altho some work will have to be done by the builder to make the main engine light, it's not as simple as just cutting out the 'cone' and planting some frosted clear plastic in the resulting hole! 

For the nozzle of the Wave Motion Gun, generally Bandai uses a clear part when a kit lights this area (and unlighted kits, of course, just use regular plastic) but with this LED you've got, I think just drilling out the back of the part will allow a really neat effect. If someone were to carefully chrome paint the inside of the nozzle that would be awesome. 

One technical point that probably can't be addressed. When the Wave Motion Gun is being charged, all power is diverted from the Wave Motion Engine. To match that, when the button is pushed the main engine light should go out as the WMG charges. this kind of thing likely isn't possible to do without a complete redesign of the board.

That extra LED light would go well in the Observation blister area.

Nice! I'm always glad to see new things for Yamato kits. I hope you have lots of good sales!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the yamato model that I have now is the unlighted one and the 2nd one is two small for any of those lights. If I can ever get a new model of the yamato I'id like to ad that light system to it.

Only there was no address given for who is selling it.


----------



## Madman Lighting (Jan 17, 2006)

Madman Lighting products are for sale at: 

http://www.madmanlighting.com

Yes, it is technically true that all other lights should go out when the WMG is charging and firing. Thanks for noticeing.

-John C.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Madman Lighting said:


> Madman Lighting products are for sale at:
> 
> http://www.madmanlighting.com
> 
> ...


Well, not all the lights. the interior lights should dim to about 30% brightness, the secondary engine lights are OK as they're self contained, they supply power to maintain life support and maneuvering to keep on target, but not enough to energize any weapons. (this has always bothered me a little as surely the various missiles could still be used...)

may want to consider another version with twin lights for the Wave Motion gun for the 1/700 Andromeda kit. 


One thing, with the upcoming Yamato 2199 project in Japan, we can expect Bandai to do yet more re-releasing of the various kits and there's hints there may be some new models on the way. So I expect a market for this. Good Luck!


----------



## Madman Lighting (Jan 17, 2006)

I got ya covered with that Andromeda version already!

There's enough parts in the kit to make TWO Wave Motion guns and they'll fire simultaneously.

Just dont look at em while firing, one is enough to blind, two finds the International Space Station.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Madman Lighting said:


> I got ya covered with that Andromeda version already!
> 
> There's enough parts in the kit to make TWO Wave Motion guns and they'll fire simultaneously.
> 
> Just dont look at em while firing, one is enough to blind, two finds the International Space Station.


That's pretty cool! Altho for the Andromeda you'll need to add another set of secondary engine lights as well, as there are 4 of them. 

Stupid technical questions that I think others may want to know, because I sure do:

What's the power source? 9v battery? Smaller? DC Electric? 

Just how much work is involved with this? is it basically 'plug and play' or is some soldering skill required?


----------



## Madman Lighting (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for asking.

All my kits use the same LED controller card and run off 6V to 18V DC power, using 100mA with all four outputs hooked up. The higher the input voltage, the more LEDs you can drive, from just 4 LEDs at 6V to 24 LEDs with 18V. You can use either battery or a regulated wall adapter for power. One or two 9V cells will work fine.

Controller cards come assembled and tested. Hookup is with wire-wrapping to a row of posts along one edge and then wrapping to the LED leads. Use a common Radio Shack wire-wrap tool. You might have to solder a little at the power hookup, depending on what you're using, but that's just two wires and the card is protected against reverse hookups.

And I still got ya covered for the Andromeda. To light the 4 aux engines you would remove the black jacket on the fiber optics bundle and run half a bundle to each engine, or use the extra fiber (its comes with plenty) to make four "pipes" to the four engines.

Madman Lighting lighting solutions are "Plug n Play" and easy to use, thats the whole idea. And... since the kits all use the same controller, you can mix and match kits to build very sophisticated lighting solutions. Thanks!


----------



## Madman Lighting (Jan 17, 2006)

I have some eye candy for people! Here is an actual customer build of the new Yamato Wave Motion Gun FX kit, his first using my stuff I might add. He liked it so much we traded these pictures for another of my kits, the one to light the Moebius Battlestar Galactica kit. Thanks!

http://s603.photobucket.com/albums/tt114/MadmanLighting/Yamato Wave Motion Gun/


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Madman Lighting said:


> I have some eye candy for people! Here is an actual customer build of the new Yamato Wave Motion Gun FX kit, his first using my stuff I might add. He liked it so much we traded these pictures for another of my kits, the one to light the Moebius Battlestar Galactica kit. Thanks!
> 
> http://s603.photobucket.com/albums/tt114/MadmanLighting/Yamato Wave Motion Gun/


Nice.

Looks like he's got it in the 1/700 kit.
The 'sparkle' looks pretty cool.
I think a movie of this would be helpful.

If Bandai does a 'new' tool in 1/700, or if the universe flips polarity and they release the DVD kit, then I might consider this.


----------

